# New to the forum - first cycle



## drdune (Sep 30, 2014)

Looking to get my first cycle going.  Played athletics all of my life, college basketball, am currently 29 years old.  6'5, 225lbs, body fat right 13-14%.  Will continue to cut for the next couple of weeks before beginning my short, "first timer" test e cycle.

Plans:
Week 1-8 500mg/wk test e (split into 250mg 2x weekly)
Week 1-8 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD (or ED if estrogen related problems arise)
Week 1-8 HCG 500iu/wk (split into 250iu 2x weekly)
Week 1-8 (N2Guard, fish oil and glucosamine daily)
Week 10-14 Clomid 50/50/50/50
Week 10-14 Nolva   20/20/20/20

Any glaring holes in this plan?  Yes, I know diet will play a major part.  I will get to that as well.  Planning on using AMA.  Let me know if you guys have any advice.  Thanks and look forward to tracking my progress.


----------



## drdune (Sep 30, 2014)

Any advice? 

I almost made a big mistake a few months ago when a friend convinced me that a good first cycle would be an oral Winny cycle only, 60mg per day.  Luckily I started researching prior to starting, and saw what a bad idea that would be. Decided to take the time getting my body prepped for a more proper cycle, and feel I am close to being there.

I was considering bridging the Winny weeks 8-12, but read test only is a better first cycle route? Any suggestions to that idea?

thanks in advance -


----------



## drdune (Oct 1, 2014)

Any advice?

I almost made a beginner's mistake when I let a friend talk me into trying an oral Winny cycle (about 2 months ago).  I was getting ready to try based on his advice, but started doing research and saw that would be a terrible idea.  Decided to take the next few months to get my body into form before doing a more proper cycle, and feel I am just about where I'd like to be.  

I was considering using the Winny as a bridge weeks 6-10, and downfalls to that or should I just stick with the Test E for now?


----------



## jas101 (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome drDune! You'll probably get more responses to your questions if you'll post them in the Anabolic zone. Post up your training and diet also. You don't want to start a cycle if your diet doesn't match your goal. Good luck bro!


----------



## Riles (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## drdune (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks - I'll take a look around the anabolic section.


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## brazey (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sixsix250 (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## jeffnalma (Oct 2, 2014)

welcome. your in good hands


----------



## drdune (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks fellas.  First order placed


----------



## Ironman2001 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wecome to Ironmag.


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------

